# The Hong Kong Collection ... Various Photographers' Compliation



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

More : http://www.fotop.net/ninedone/nite003


----------



## Teriyaki

:cheers:

Hong Kong has one of the best skylines of the world


----------



## hkskyline

More : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/d3_stanley_fanling


----------



## hkskyline

More : http://forev.net/?pid=663158&page_type=flash&auto_play=yes


----------



## Taller Better

Excellent photos, and thanks for crediting them so well!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ hkskyline*

Those are incredible picture-perfect pics. :applause:

It's, definitely, a nice set of pics and I thank you for sharing it with us. :cheers2:


----------



## MPOWER

Fantastic city. Great Skyline. Go on i want more pics.


----------



## hkskyline

By *kkmbryan * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source and more : http://www.pbase.com/benleung/hongkong


----------



## hkskyline

By *andrewpoon * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://justinlaw.fotop.net


----------



## christos-greece

Great Hong Kong pics :cheers:


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Some of them are extremely beautiful.


----------



## Brisbaner21

By far one of the world's best cities.


----------



## Shezan

:uh:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/kennylau


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/nohead


----------



## hkskyline

*Halloween in HK*

By *brasco* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece

hkskyline said:


>


Kommando :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/jonathanwg/mongkok


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://bigmonster.npsphoto.com/gallery2/main.php/v/landscape/grassisland/


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## bonivison

I love HONGKONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karma police

HK is such a photogenic city!!! how i wish i would ended working there at least for a year or so, just the time to get inside the city, not just to get the view of a plain tourist!


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/zeusho


----------



## hkskyline

By *tonysung * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Sentient Seas

Hey some very cool pics. Thanks!


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/joejoewong/hkculture


----------



## Shezan

I love HK, please, post more!


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/laipeter93


----------



## christos-greece

hkskyline said:


>


Interesting pics


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KinInNature


----------



## hkskyline

By * nikon* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/clifftung/kenny_lau


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ccy


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/neoshum


----------



## hkskyline

2008 decorations are up!
By *kamdull * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.aggress.hk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=368


----------



## hkskyline

By *mm5544 * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice skyline pics kay:


----------



## thaproducer

:drool:


----------



## hkskyline

By *549* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## christos-greece

:cheers: ^^


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kuen1983s * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *CCK * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected] * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Coolfire- * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *rooykwok * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *豆皮仔 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ninedone/cheungchau


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> By *CCK * from dchome :


I went up to the Peak the other day.

Oddly enough, the first thing I noticed was that the 'red house' has changed its terrace landscape 

It looks quite good now.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful pics ^^


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Sky


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics ^^


----------



## JoSin

Yeah great photos!


----------



## hayhay

Wow!

I love the city, really amazing! :master:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/nohead


----------



## hkskyline

By * 老牌新手* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *ivancyh* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## tonyssa

Nice photos!


----------



## hkskyline

By *oh_no_yes * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *E.HOBA * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *slo789 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *intimatefruit * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Rayleung


----------



## christos-greece

Some very good photos ^^ @hkskyline 



>


That area is in Hong Kong or Kowloon?


----------



## EricIsHim

christos-greece said:


> Some very good photos ^^ @hkskyline
> 
> 
> That area is in Hong Kong or Kowloon?


Neither. It is in the New Territories.


----------



## hkskyline

By *ktl * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *亞曾 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mensahk * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/rickee


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/tasminip/hk_wanchai&page=all


----------



## hkskyline

By *Eddycwc * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## _00_deathscar

OIE is gorgeous, but it's curves aren't standing out enough in the dark - just looks like a straight box...look at the contrast between the first OIE picture and the next one. Looks great at dusk though.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/neoshum


----------



## hkskyline

By *alantsang2 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/mmnwilliam


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/dazzling_pyrotechnics_display


----------



## JoSin

Nice fireworks! Are they building a new bridge? It looks amazing!


----------



## hkskyline

By *Airwaves * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *newzeta * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sky4082 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kink* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *boris leung * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece

The last photos of Hong Kong are great, very nice for once again; i am talking of course about fireworks photos above


----------



## hkskyline

Science Park by *selwilsonlee * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Frank112 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/dreamer/


----------



## christos-greece

The colours of the clouds in this photo (quoted below) its great


>


----------



## hkskyline

By *vincent852* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.fotop.net/300d


----------



## hkskyline

By *moongalaxy * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *1018 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HenryL * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *antonyyip* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tho * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *raylcs* from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice panoramic views of Hong Kong, including ICC tower



hkskyline said:


>


Where is that area in Hong Kong exactly? Its near Kowllon?


----------



## superchan7

Kowloon Bay/Kwun Tong


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://forev.net/wlwong


----------



## hkskyline

By *VRHNA* from HKADB :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/chiukin32


----------



## hkskyline

By *lok.com * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *khchenghk * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chankafu * from dcareahk :


----------



## Kintoy

*Hong Kong*

trip last Nov 27



















HK Disneyland


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://snaapa.com/Bchan2007/LAUFAUSHAN


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/chiukin32


----------



## hkskyline

East Asian Games rugby match by *KK中班傅鳴 * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/philipchung


----------



## hkskyline

By *chankafu * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Cultural Centre
Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuelyung/


----------



## hkskyline

By *simanchan * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos hkskyline; the photo with the dog is cute


----------



## hkskyline

By *boxing * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *goodjam1985* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/raylks


----------



## christos-greece

The big bridge of Hong Kong looks awesome and great :cheers: btw what is the name (official) of that bridge?


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected][email protected] * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

More : http://drdiamond.smugmug.com/Photography


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondccc


----------



## b80398

www.pbase.com/b80399





































cheers
Lars


----------



## VRS

interesting photo...


----------



## Kintoy

*last weekend*

HK as seen from my hotel's roofdeck


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Amazing photos, specially at night indeed. Good work. Regards.*


----------



## hkskyline

By *anne * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/hangraffiti/20100131magic


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman02


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I love the pics at night of Hong Kong indeed. Regards.*


----------



## hkskyline

By *Perfidia2046 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeiouqqb/sets/


----------



## christos-greece

Those kind of photos are always great 


>


----------



## hkskyline

By * AnsonCCF* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *FFN * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely and very nice photos from Hong Kong's landscapes


----------



## hkskyline

By *(^_^) * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ This photo its just great; if the weather was little more clear, Hong Kong city would be more visible than now


----------



## hkskyline

By *Jacy * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *shawnchau* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fm1234* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ebenammat * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Gareyyee * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *pecdb * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuelyung


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Rayleung


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/eddygo-travel


----------



## hkskyline

By *FreeMiLk* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman98


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing sunset and landscape photos


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/


----------



## hkskyline

By *chan951130 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkmatch * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chankafu * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *edwintangch * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sing_sing * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *TerryH * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *alan3243* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkmatch* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## darknyt1

Its nice to see a different perspectives of Hongkong. The world's best skyline!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing and very nice finds from Hong Kong areas; the skyline and the landscapes are truly very nice


----------



## hkskyline

^ Yes, the last set come from Pak Nai, a popular nature outing spot in the northern end of HK. In fact, the cranes in the background are from Shenzhen's container port.


----------



## hkskyline

By *FFN * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * Pan_pan_pan* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/calvintai


----------



## hkskyline

By * CSK* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/hungshekmun


----------



## hkskyline

By *shawnchau* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos are cool, very nice; this one especially with the red taxis:


>


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/god20


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing sunset photos over the city... :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *TerryH * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *TerryH * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/jacksklam


----------



## hkskyline

By *shawn * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Linguine

hkskyline said:


>



Awesome, breathtaking view.....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *ming10120* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ma93123 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.flickr.com/people/vanyuen/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good and very nice new photos about Hong Kong's people, life and cityscapes above


----------



## hkskyline

By *johnlung* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *oming * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! I have seen sunset photos from Hong Kong, but this one is just awesome 


>


:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By * Pan_pan_pan* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * philex* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *cat* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kvjandychan * from dcareahk :


----------



## hkskyline

By *silly_reo * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Elvislam0514 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *marcuslsy * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

By *katychan228* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ma93123 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/rickyyuen/KaiTak110101


----------



## hkskyline

By *sing_sing * from dcareahk :


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting photography once again about Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman/Herman104


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *Elvislam0514* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And of course amazing sunset photos


----------



## hkskyline

By *烏人~WingC. * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By * Pan_pan_pan* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *JaXo045 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *尐聰...]* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *samuel256 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *midnight * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/jacksklam


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *olddog * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *nicholas_leung_ * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * GP7100* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Spookvlieger

Last two pictures almost give a Mediterranean feeling...Love them!


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## onthebund

香港的自然风景很美。。。喜欢。。。


----------



## hkskyline

By * bobbyxyz* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Elvislam0514 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://cckphoto.com/album/?p=604


----------



## hkskyline

By *brain300* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * shawnchau* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kka1306 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By * shawnchau* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *林峰* from  a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ClassaWin * from  a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sakurako * from  this source


----------



## hkskyline

By *crw6416sx * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://johnblog.phychembio.com/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennytwy/with/5421828624/


----------



## hkskyline

By *voigtlander * from  a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *samuel256 * from  a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky


----------



## hkskyline

By *攝位王 * from a  Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * ssmchan888 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## SO143

*Close-Up: Hong Kong's light symphony*

One of the big attractions for visitors to Hong Kong is the 'Symphony of Lights', a spectacular sound and light show that takes place every night on Victoria harbour and is claimed to be the world's largest permanent display of its kind. More than 40 high-rise buildings are lit up for the show, which is usually a hit with tourists - but for residents, there are concerns about the financial and environmental costs involved, as Vaudine England discovers.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12448437


----------



## hkskyline

By *小小小人物 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## SO143

^^ Thank you very much for sharing these breathtaking pictures of impressive Hong Kong and I look forward to seeing more from you. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/virgin


----------



## SO143

P2221700 by Gualterio Pulvirenti, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/am0108


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5519482553/


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/alfaleung


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ZC


----------



## hkskyline

Sourced on the photos themselves :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ysv * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/fokwai/unlimit


----------



## hkskyline

By *katychan228* from a  Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/jazzbass_3k


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/ecwl/hong_kong_flower_show_2011


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.fotop.net/st5c08


----------



## hkskyline

By *ssanada * from a  Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/527/5278498.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *Karl_C * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.fotop.net/CK525/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ZC/0401


----------



## TheSkyNY

Great pictures guys, Anyone know where I can find HD or HQ Hong Kong wallpapers or any City Skyline wallpapers, i have a 1080p screen laptop and I wanna get some nice Skyline or Skyscraper wallpapers. Any help would be great


----------



## raymond_tung88

TheSkyNY said:


> Great pictures guys, Anyone know where I can find HD or HQ Hong Kong wallpapers or any City Skyline wallpapers, i have a 1080p screen laptop and I wanna get some nice Skyline or Skyscraper wallpapers. Any help would be great


Try the panoramic skyline photos off of Wikipedia's Hong Kong page. The photo might be several years old but it's still one of the most high-quality skyline photos I've seen.


----------



## lkiller123

peopleless.3 by songallery, on Flickr


peopleless.4 by songallery, on Flickr


. by songallery, on Flickr


again //H by songallery, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Awesome shots....


----------



## lkiller123

v.i.e.w:c.i.n.e.m.a.t.i.c:m.o.r.e by songallery, on Flickr


v.i.e.w:c.i.n.e.m.a.t.i.c by songallery, on Flickr


calm down city by songallery, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

The "Kong" in Nylon Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


Victoria Harbour | Hong Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


Route 3 - 28 days later by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

Days of Darkness by HK Buckeye, on Flickr









Middle of the Harbor by blackstation, on Flickr









维多利亚港新色 / a New Color of Victoria Harbor by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

慢慢的落日 / The sunset of Victoria Harbor by blackstation, on Flickr









日落中的香港环球贸易广场 / International Commerce Centre-ICC by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong #37 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Hong Kong #57 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Hong Kong #29 - Peak View by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong #13 by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Hong Kong #55 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Hong Kong #33 prescan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong #51 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong #51 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Hong Kong #52 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Hong Kong #55 -drumscan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

coasting along by millan p. rible, on Flickr


brave new world by millan p. rible, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

hongkong, nowadays by millan p. rible, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

barely breathing by millan p. rible, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/hangraffiti


----------



## lkiller123

Typhoon by dawvon, on Flickr


Star Ferry Pier & Victoria Harbour by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *戀の新幹線* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## lkiller123

closer than ever by dawvon, on Flickr


B&W Hong Kong by dawvon, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

exorbitant by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Hong Kong by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

The Peak by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *mcdc * from dchome :


----------



## lkiller123

Hong Kong Central by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


Hong Kong by d.r.i.p., on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

^^wow, I like these two!


----------



## hkskyline

By *ming10120 * from dchome :


----------



## lkiller123

kowloon tetris by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


sunup hong kong by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

hongkong harbour by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## lkiller123

hong kong apokalypse by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/niente


----------



## lkiller123

This is Hong Kong, Tsim Sha Tsui by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, PlanetSolar by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

really nice photos! thanks


----------



## christos-greece

I had a while to visit this thread; very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/kennylau/ShekUkShan


----------



## hkskyline

By *JF8241* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Honk kong zoo Amzinchia









by Msuess


----------



## lkiller123

This is Hong Kong, West Kowloon Sunset *Panorama by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Victoria Harbour ( Explored Jul 26, 2011 ) by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Herman


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Nice!


----------



## hkskyline

By *GKey.* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Orme


----------



## lkiller123

This is Hong Kong, Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, The Gateway Tower by kmdd, on Flickr


This is Hong Kong, Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *richome2 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *milan080320 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alex01 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky/v/yin_ngam/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://fotop.net/royhcchan


----------



## Linguine

fabulous Hong Kong images....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *KU1500 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *KU1500 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://johnblog.phychembio.com/


----------



## hkskyline

By *卍卍明仔卍卍 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Fung Yuen, Tai Po 
By *ANTHONY615 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *nwfb94A* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/fotografi


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/559/5590185.html


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky/v/kai_shan/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photos; well done hkskyline :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Scan-120228-0005 by 在西伯利亞等待藍月亮, on Flickr


Scan-120228-0006 by 在西伯利亞等待藍月亮, on Flickr


Scan-120228-0007 by 在西伯利亞等待藍月亮, on Flickr


Scan-120228-0012 by 在西伯利亞等待藍月亮, on Flickr


Scan-120228-0016 by 在西伯利亞等待藍月亮, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/chunlo/tai_o


----------



## hkskyline

By *CASH832 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/man99


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://johnblog.phychembio.com/


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *chopa * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *pangchuenyuen* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Exhibition at "The One" from : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.album.com.hk/fung1202


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/waiyee/Shek_Uk_Shan


----------



## Linguine

just so beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by McMax_Wan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/561/5612110.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *Freedomsc * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/lunnar


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_1614 by AVBE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *weather * from Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *GP 4661 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong - Kowloon - Lok Fu to Kowloon Tong (Croped) by E.HOBA, on Flickr


----------



## MBarendse

Went to Hong Kong in November, posted my pics in this thread:

CLICK

The highlights from my serie

27. lost lady









29. fishmarket









41.










43.









44. i spy









64.









Find the complete series HERE


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon and Kai Tak Airport by fto179, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_2487 by Addy Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_3102 by bigeye902004, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Naphthalene * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## Spurdo

夜 by Martin So2010, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By Mori 
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## hkskyline

By *edmond326* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Red maple tree in Hong Kong by steve_hkphoto, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By 周小7
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## hkskyline

By *Mel9566* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by janereid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Author : http://www.jeffreypoonphotography.com


----------



## hkskyline

Night Markets by William Eng Photography (aka eggrollboy), on Flickr


IMG_6355 by William Eng Photography (aka eggrollboy), on Flickr


IMG_6357 by William Eng Photography (aka eggrollboy), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


Eye Contact 街拍的眼神接觸 #5 by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


Eye Contact 街拍的眼神接觸 #1 by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


TST by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By BMG
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## steven939

By BMG
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

Welcome HKG clear summer sky of 2012 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Hongkong National fireworks 2011 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Hongkong National fireworks 2011 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


HK14 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


HK15 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


My fav. moment of the day. by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Rainbow soft cream by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


VRT_1062.jpg by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


tram collection3 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


HK17 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


at Bowen's road today... by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Thru n Thru by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Eagles are hunting for a gigantic man-made seagull by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Dramatic moment by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


evening in Kowloon by CoolbieRe, on Flickr








view from the Arch by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


HK 180 degree by CoolbieRe, on Flickr








The new HKG goverment complex by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


iPhonorama by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


D800 test by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


power of purple... today's sky by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Promenade... w/ reflection by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Hongkong National fireworks 2011 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Hong Kong 2013 Fireworks by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/poru/hong_kong_railway_museum


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.carjaswong.com


----------



## steven939

By 1788111
www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## hkskyline

By *algg* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *algg* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Tandax

By me:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.jeffreypoonphotography.com/tai-mo-shan-hd.html


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/579/5794399.html


----------



## hkskyline

Quite a queue to have your picture taken with Teddy Bear by antwerpenR, on Flickr


Tin Shui Wai - it really is quite a trek to get here from Central (and vice versa!) by antwerpenR, on Flickr


In Aberdeen Bus Terminal I took the bus to So Uk by antwerpenR, on Flickr


There are nice views on the way down... by antwerpenR, on Flickr


大牌档 - Dai Pai Dong… breakfast in the street…. because you can! by antwerpenR, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *algg* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

January 1 Protests 

Author : http://www.fotop.net/marcokate


----------



## croomm

hkskyline said:


> January 1 Protests


protests against what?


----------



## hkskyline

croomm said:


> protests against what?


The Chief Executive was accused of lying about illegal construction at his home during the election campaign last year. The protesters were calling for him to resign for dishonest behaviour.


----------



## croomm

hkskyline said:


> The Chief Executive was accused of lying about illegal construction at his home during the election campaign last year. The protesters were calling for him to resign for dishonest behaviour.




The Chief Executive is pointed by Beijing? Why some people carries colonial flags?


----------



## hkskyline

croomm said:


> The Chief Executive is pointed by Beijing? Why some people carries colonial flags?


Elected by a small group of legislators, not all of which are elected by the people. The social problems we see today were nowhere as bad during the colonial era, hence the nostalgia kicks in.


----------



## croomm

thank you for answers/


----------



## steven939

By baileixiong
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6636159-1-1.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *~24.350~* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

old hong kong building by shinyo_02, on Flickr


blue house by shinyo_02, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCN2474 by nr5800, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ccgapwing* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

The way to town by M!NGs, on Flickr


Peaceful by M!NGs, on Flickr


A couple by M!NGs, on Flickr


Highway by M!NGs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC00472 by monsteres, on Flickr


DSC00456 by monsteres, on Flickr


DSC00425 by monsteres, on Flickr


DSC00410 by monsteres, on Flickr


DSC00395 by monsteres, on Flickr


DSC00374 by monsteres, on Flickr


----------



## White Shadows

Hong Kong is the beacon of asia. Incredible.


----------



## hkskyline

Ferrari 355 - No reg by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## steven939

By alkcsling
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6502318-1-1.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *algg* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## steven939

By suzuki85
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6653085-1-1.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *ssmchan888 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## steven939

By alkcsling
http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6502318-2-1.html


----------



## dydy752

在香港的大陸人很多吧？
近幾年大陸人到香港是越來越容易


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and great :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Star Ferry at Sunset by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Air Traffic Control Towers, Hong Kong International by Dennis HKG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ssmchan888* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## konomic

:cheers: !!


----------



## Linguine

awesome Hong Kong. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Des Voeux Road Central 德輔道中 by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

little universe said:


> Welcome HKG clear summer sky of 2012 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hongkong National fireworks 2011 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hongkong National fireworks 2011 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> HK14 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> HK15 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> My fav. moment of the day. by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainbow soft cream by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> VRT_1062.jpg by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> tram collection3 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> HK17 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> at Bowen's road today... by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thru n Thru by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Eagles are hunting for a gigantic man-made seagull by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dramatic moment by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> evening in Kowloon by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from the Arch by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> HK 180 degree by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new HKG goverment complex by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> iPhonorama by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> D800 test by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> power of purple... today's sky by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Promenade... w/ reflection by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hongkong National fireworks 2011 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong 2013 Fireworks by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Wow Hong Kong looks great.


----------



## hkskyline

Desperated by Clementqc, on Flickr


What?! You are not buying?! by Clementqc, on Flickr


The Kamen Rider by Clementqc, on Flickr


No business by Clementqc, on Flickr


[explored] A city never sleeps by Clementqc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *usdjoshpetty* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kk4949* from dcfever :


----------



## Denjiro

Kowloon Peninsula, from Beacon Hill by williamchu, on Flickr

World Through My Fingers by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bsq109

the most beautiful skyscrapercity!


----------



## pettie

hkskyline said:


> By *usdjoshpetty* from dcfever :


 haha,so lovely!!!


----------



## hkskyline

By *ProDC* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

*West Kowloon Bamboo Theatre / 西九大戲棚*













http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8481632099/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8481643989/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8481638291/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8481636615/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramoncy/8548383357/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramoncy/8548396839/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramoncy/8548368423/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## hkskyline

By *keunghappiness* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *maklap123 *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mk13 *from dcfever :


----------



## up_mc

*Hong Kong Skyline
May 19, 2013*


----------



## up_mc

*Hong Kong*
*Taken last May 19, 2013*












































[my photos]


----------



## junerain

THE SEXIEST SKYLINE ON THIS PLANET!


----------



## hkskyline

By *daniel1961* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *trevorbeckham* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *bbtatky* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *judimanhk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kin_lai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *skyman0102* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Some great photos into the last pages here :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kkklo_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## bozenBDJ

The Three Elements: Earth, Water, and Fire (Press "L" for a better quality!) by Fotoperfect Photography by Luka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ykszeto* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *plaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *daniello* from dcfever :


----------



## ardues

Photos of my own.


----------



## hkskyline

By *alan_mak* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *stephenshan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/590/5908157.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *mtkan* from dcfever :


----------



## kreyzie

IMG_0374s.jpg by garylwk2005, on Flickr


Hong Kong Victoria Harbour View at Night by garylwk2005, on Flickr


Look up the sky and your soul will be set free. by garylwk2005, on Flickr


----------



## kreyzie

Skyscrapers in Hong Kong by garylwk2005, on Flickr


Traffic Light Show by garylwk2005, on Flickr


Sleeping Beauty Castle by garylwk2005, on Flickr


----------



## kreyzie

Rubber Duck Visits Hong Kong (hkdigit-20130601-095228) by hkdigit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ericzero* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kthp* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Wombat2012* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *iamdavidlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *bbtatky* from dcfever :


----------



## skyridgeline

By SiuDiz105


----------



## hkskyline

By *himan64* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ycjack88* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JTphotography* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *skinheadman* from dcfever :


----------



## skyridgeline

See the runway lights at 8:50.

By Stan Humphries (up to 1080p), published on Apr 30, 2013 







hkskyline said:


> By *ycjack88* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *monkeyja* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *llaucw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ray1839* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *arman168* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *eopics* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kobe‧銘~* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *liu.c.h* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ttk579* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wai63* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *gpcdog* from dcfever :


----------



## mobus

Hong Kong from Victoria Peak by firestarter1980 - www.letmetravel.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chan.mos1268* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *howiefai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *nextgray* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkkinman* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ycjack88* from dcfever :


----------



## bozenBDJ

The Island - HK by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hivozz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *小 成.]* * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/132713.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/132713.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/132713.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/132713.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/132713.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *Jim_C* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *DolphinYip* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hltam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *rhg056* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *vistartnip* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *nnelson* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *godknow857* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *shek1219* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wing0530* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Gary138* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lilipopo* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *bbtatky* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wingpccw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Cheung Chau
By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *TOSS6* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Marksman01* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wing0530* from dcfever :


----------



## albertobusy




----------



## hkskyline

By *doctorho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *carman168* from dcfever :


----------



## mobus

Hong Kong Skyline by photos4uandme, on Flickr


----------



## nilaialam

*Hong Kong 2013*


Central, Hong Kong by chong.akai, on Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline by chong.akai, on Flickr


Aqua Luna Junk @ Victoria Harbour by chong.akai, on Flickr


IFC, Hong Kong by chong.akai, on Flickr


Legislative Council Building by chong.akai, on Flickr


Bank of China & Lippo Centre by chong.akai, on Flickr


Colourfull star ferry by chong.akai, on Flickr


Star Ferries crossing Victoria Harbour by chong.akai, on Flickr


Star Ferry by chong.akai, on Flickr


Central Ferry Pier by chong.akai, on Flickr



Victoria Harbour by chong.akai, on Flickr


Ap Lei Chau & Arbedeen by chong.akai, on Flickr


----------



## KB335ci2

*all images copyright: Bombaywalla*
source: http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/roa...ppin-out-east-bombay-bangkok-hong-kong-bombay

Aerials taken on approach to HKIA


----------



## KB335ci2

*all images copyright: Bombaywalla*
source: http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/road...ng-kong-bombay


----------



## hkskyline

By *sky4082* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Hong Kong


----------



## mobus

Hong Kong from Victoria Peak by firestarter1980 - www.letmetravel.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *泥湯美* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *philip072* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *andyyip9045* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hamletchan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dpcchan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwnwong4829* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

Finical Night by mrdennisliu, on Flickr


Apple Galaxy, HK by mrdennisliu, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HOLEEWAH* from dcfever :


----------



## bozenBDJ

Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0390 by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

IMG_0515 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0513 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *shhpeterlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Esmond* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Icuc* from dcfever :


----------



## TowerVerre:)

the reclamation city by night... by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
"the reclamation city" by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
"goodnight wanchai!" by hugo poon hp, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

"goodnight wanchai!" by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
"documenting the construction city" by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
"the reclamation city" by hugo poon hp, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

the typhoon shelter at night... by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
the typhoon shelter at dusk... by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
the typhoon shelter at dusk... by hugo poon hp, on Flickr
By hugo poon hp on Flickr  very nice photos IMO


----------



## hkskyline

By *tuba* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *卍明仔卍* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *a300fxq* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *SaraLee企鵝* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *philip072* from dcfever :


----------



## mobus

Hong_Kong_Night_Skyline_non-HDR by bertolucho, on Flickr

View from the Peak by Shepard4711, on Flickr









_MG_6657 by da.photo, on Flickr


----------



## nlassc

Hong Kong is too sexy!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

"夜灣仔 wanchai at night" von hugo poon - one day in my life auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *九菜* from dcfever :


----------



## Denjiro

Time by [~Bryan~], on Flickr

Street at Night by [~Bryan~], on Flickr

Housing by [~Bryan~], on Flickr

Police Line / 警界線 by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Dicky41* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *alvinlee513* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkopene123212* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michael.h* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *
* from dcfever :


----------



## _Hawk_

by gelio


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivan04* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ycjack88* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lam_p* from dcfever :


----------



## mariano1981

Here you have some photos took by me on my last trip in Hong Kong during last September. I hope you like them!


----------



## hkskyline

By *sliam* from dcfever :


----------



## chambre12

I love the density of Hong kong and also all the chinise cities!!


----------



## mobus

Hong Kong Skyline by Kal Celane, on Flickr

Skyline by generalising, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *marcomht213* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tommyisgood* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Spider_cops* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chris_chris_xyz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alanmoon2647* from dcfever :


----------



## mobus

Hong Kong, Brisbane, Sydney by ratschy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hanleylee* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *k1custom* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *vin25212* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *albealbe* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *briantang0703* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Pongdesign* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *willmkk* from dcfever :


----------



## xtdyz

Love this sexy city!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtdyz

little universe said:


> Finical Night by mrdennisliu, on Flickr​
> 
> Apple Galaxy, HK by mrdennisliu, on Flickr​


too sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

By *BennyPhotoShop* from dcfever :


----------



## junerain

steven939 said:


> By Mori
> www.gaoloumi.com


香港帅爆了！！！！！！！！


----------



## junerain

edit


----------



## hkskyline

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------



## Denjiro

A foggy morning by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *victoryau* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *石井* from dcfever :


----------



## Rotterdam

Very nice photos!


----------



## hkskyline

By *MDLP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sky4082* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michael.h* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hinsfelix* from dcfever :


----------



## FAAN

Central Skyline - Hong Kong by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


Charter Garden (Central - Hong Kong) by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


City of Blinding Lights - Hong Kong - Central by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


Hong Kong - From Victoria Peak by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


Wan Chai - Glowing Lights by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


Hong Kong Island - From the Entrance of ICC by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *MDLP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Oscariver* from dcfever :


----------



## elahmed

As one of the world's great cities. Great Hong Kong pics. I love it.


----------



## hkskyline

By *mklimankit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------



## mobus

Spectacular.


----------



## christos-greece

Hong Kong by night - Symphony of Lights by unci_narynin, on Flickr


hong kong skyline at night by aldoboom, on Flickr


Skyline - 9 by coopertje, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Braveheart* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *肥仔謙* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *DavidChung509* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michael.h* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michael.h* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HARRYCHIK* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *andyip2002* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *泥湯美* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *roy08866* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *xhs2647* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *DLeung0* from dcfever :


----------



## hellospank25

Does the sky 101 building have a combined day/night ticket for the observation deck?


----------



## hkskyline

hellospank25 said:


> Does the sky 101 building have a combined day/night ticket for the observation deck?


No. Best to go around sunset so you get to see both views.


----------



## hkskyline

By *canonkenw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *au_gary* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *k1custom* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *joe912* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ray1768* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lamdogcom* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wendylui* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JCkino *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jadelam2222* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Anthk*from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *golden-cat* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *pkchoi* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chuboss* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *索索Anna* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *benthebat* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *philipnq* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit*from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tangkinwah* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *豬愛你* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sameashk* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *andyyip9045* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *MSPcw* from a dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tidushk* from a dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *豬愛你* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *reneelam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *timmilk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *TTYT* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *terrysiu123* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wing0530* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *stalllone* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *rhg056* from dcfever :


----------



## mobus

Cruise Ship In Hong Kong Harbour by Mark Coomber, on Flickr
Hong Kong Light Show by Mark Coomber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *yh_lau2002* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## takenouchi

haha....new updates look great!.............hope to see the photos of Portland Street in this thread!


----------



## hkskyline

By *briantang0703* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wlscpmdc *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hltam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kthp* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *rickyyip45* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hltam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *doctorho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *eyu52521* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *pongtang* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hokailung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *shhpeterlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *CarltonKKC* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *金弓箭* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hwkleo* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkonghk* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeungtwh* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *海字2007* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *A0309079* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *SKwan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *janetcmt* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *isaacloklok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *freeman9123* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *cwheman* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *LongmanHu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kinking* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *heryeung* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

^^

nice photos


----------



## hkskyline

By *MSoelaiman* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr


Hong Kong by Alfredo Guadarrama, on Flickr





​


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *acban* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HARRYCHIK* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe

*Departing from Baidi in the Morning - 早發白帝城*
by Li Bai (Tang Dynasty 701–762 AD)


朝辭白帝彩雲間，
In the morning one departs from Baidi, amongst rosy clouds;
千里江陵一日還 。
One thousand miles to Jiangling, in one day returning.
*兩岸猿聲啼不住，
On two sides apes are shrieking, not stopping;
輕舟已過萬重山 。
this little boat has already passed ten thousand layered mountains.*




Sailing by Benoit photography, on Flickr







​


----------



## hkskyline

By *rcalex* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *SuiMingLee* from dcfever :


----------



## anvv

These are the same guys who climbed the Shanghai Tower a couple of weeks ago. Awesome Video !!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jcnlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Marksman01* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Looking great and very nice as usually :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *肥仔愛旅行* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *eddyleung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *nicky737* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *loolve* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *碟影* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kinking* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

20140910_0133 by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr









​


----------



## hkskyline

By *Eldy2006* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

Cheung Chau, Hong Kong by Derek [email protected], on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

Stonecutters Island, Hong Kong by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


The Peak of Hong Kong by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


The Peak of Hong Kong by Derek Ch[email protected], on Flickr



​


----------



## hkskyline

By *ceben* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *himbyeung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fung19881212* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Bravey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Nikon-man* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chris_chris_xyz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *briantang0703* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *golden-cat* from dcfever :


----------



## Kleist D

Hongkong by Kleist D, on Flickr


Hongkong by Kleist D, on Flickr


Hongkong by Kleist D, on Flickr


Tian Tan Buddha by Kleist D, on Flickr


Hongkong by Kleist D, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *dannysfeeling* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *joe825* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ray1839* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Benson628* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Skies over Hong Kong by Louis Constant, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *head0419* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *naklor* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

D20140313_0033e by roywkw, on Flickr










Day 42: Hong Kong Central at night by p.sebastien, on Flickr










Hong Kong Buildings by matsuta, on Flickr










Financial District by Jesse4870, on Flickr










YSP_4884_yspwm by yurisakovich, on Flickr










Hong Kong harbour by John | Niklasson, on Flickr










Sun reflected in The Lily looking upwards by nicholas_dale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *海字2007* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yh_lau2002* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sknighter* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jetmanzz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *豬愛你* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *stevenip* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *SKwan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kolomm* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

HK by cfkwok2781, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *tsztung* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

The Peak - Lugard Road by ジェイリー, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *patricktam0301* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Thomas3k* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ATONA* from dcfever :


----------



## 东方丹东

continuous concern！


----------



## hkskyline

By *player007* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *優哉閒哉* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hungjacky* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fdxchris* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

Rush Hour by Ateens Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivanov* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *waltonchu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Sam1017* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Attlee Liu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hangning* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mrng *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Isaac_Fung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *royroyday* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *erickongwah* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

香港中環德輔道中 by Yui Shang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

A view of Sheung Wan from the heights, Hong Kong, 2014 by Urban and landscape photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

Hong Kong by Charlievdb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *daniello* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Jason_Wai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yau21* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *VictorJR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kavier* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *joengk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *alexyuen96* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jetmanzz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lch1990710 *from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Old HK Airport Kai Tak by davi326, on Flickr










香港街拍 Hong Kong Snapshot by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr










Hong Kong by sing chiu sing, on Flickr










A cartographer's nightmare by kewl, on Flickr










the bus stop by wcheunga1, on Flickr










frame by wcheunga1, on Flickr










Speedy by wcheunga1, on Flickr










above and below by wcheunga1, on Flickr










HK Harbourview by wcheunga1, on Flickr










HK @ Night by wcheunga1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kclcan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hinsonhau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yh_lau2002* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

_DSC3299h by [email protected][email protected]@a, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *manlio* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Louis_Leung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hingz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *joe912* from dcfever :


----------



## mrsmartman

Sha Tin Road, Sha Tin








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/61347250.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *Dickieccm* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Foggy Hong Kong by Steve Cheung Hk, on Flickr










Miserable day ? by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *tomtom23232*from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *k1custom* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The Shades Of Fog Over Victoria Harbour by johnshlau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hpipaq* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Good, very nice updates from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

By *tho129* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

Sogo Down Below by Keïteï, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *cfkwok* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

hong kong glow. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *gchord* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Great Egret* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *patricktam0301 *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *L38* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tsztung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sailanver* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tungwongxxx* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mujihk9394* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Thai Airways (TG) - Hong Kong (HKG) to Bangkok (BKK) - Business Class - Hong Kong Aerial View by yycrob, on Flickr










Thai Airways (TG) - Hong Kong (HKG) to Bangkok (BKK) - Business Class - Hong Kong Aerial View by yycrob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *sky4082* from dcfever :


----------



## shakilahamed

good pics


----------



## hkskyline

By *M.L.YIP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kku112* from dcfever :


----------



## Giotto

Hong Kong avenue des stars by LauriusLM, on Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Mid-Levels by eLjeProks, on Flickr

View of Hong Kong, from Kowloon by mikeleeorg, on Flickr


----------



## croomm

My pictures 



croomm said:


>


----------



## croomm

My pictures



croomm said:


>


----------



## hkskyline

By *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *philip072* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *惰鷹* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Holyman* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *maylo31* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/620/6209532.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *henry186983* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *小墨* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *davidchungcyk* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Foggy Hong Kong by Steve Cheung Hk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *小墨* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *whyho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *小墨* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mikelam63* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tigaman* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Leo Ho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *joeyue10b* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fordst* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *marcoyiu888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwnwong4829* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ricky816* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *marcoyiu888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sky1207* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *bbc147258369* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *MarcoLK* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ray1839* from dcfever :


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Hong Kong from roofs by roofer-Vitaliy Raskalov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## hkskyline

By *Ray1839* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *perryyau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *StevenMc* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *徐少* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *頌聲兄* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Milkshakeshake* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC04055 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr










Up by Ana Bildea, on Flickr










HK 15.11.15 - 94 by Dave Collier, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Milkshakeshake* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kelvin_iverson3* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr










Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr










Untitled by Peter van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Hong Kong by Pakawat Thongcharoen, on Flickr










Hong Kong by Pakawat Thongcharoen, on Flickr










Hong Kong by Pakawat Thongcharoen, on Flickr


----------



## dydy752

香港的雾霾也很重啊
HongKong also has heavy fog。


----------



## hkskyline

By *cpy929* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *shhpeterlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Mong Kok. by Eric DELATTRE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kongsheng* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ncltc* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Mohamed Mekhamer, on Flickr










Victoria Peak, Hong Kong Island by Elaine Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hgaihs5* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/628/6281856.html


----------



## aljuarez

Lovely air views! It's surprising and wonderful to see there's so much green left!:banana:


----------



## hkskyline

By *慧~~* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tsztung0531* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

2016-01-06-11.37.07 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## kelvin_ken

Hong Kong by Calvin Lee, 於 Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ZK-OKA, 777-200ER, Air New Zealand by Colin Parker, on Flickr

Tai Tam Reservoir, Hong Kong by Tony Chung, on Flickr

from HKCC view, wanchai #hongkong #lanscape #cityscapes #building #hdr by Maya Tiwoel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Early Morning at TST by .mushi_king, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *艾力湖* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

From Above by Rajan Keni, on Flickr










From Above by Rajan Keni, on Flickr










From Above by Rajan Keni, on Flickr










From Above by Rajan Keni, on Flickr










From Above by Rajan Keni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wclam626* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

The Butchers by .mushi_king, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *BoeingAirbus* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Aleck18* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *智仔* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kelvinyeung0602* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ada_chuii* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## pookgai

hkskyline said:


> By *waddle* from dcfever :


My company's HK/APAC office is on the 65th floor of ICC. I should have asked someone in the office to take a photo that day. Would have been a gorgeous shot from above the clouds!


----------



## hkskyline

pookgai said:


> My company's HK/APAC office is on the 65th floor of ICC. I should have asked someone in the office to take a photo that day. Would have been a gorgeous shot from above the clouds!


Another banker! LOL


----------



## pookgai

hkskyline said:


> Another banker! LOL


I'm in tech


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fdxchris* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *VictorJR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *peterkan007* from dcfever :


----------



## BrianLevy

Great pics, I'd love to visit Hong Kong one day.


----------



## hkskyline

By *碟影* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Phoebe15* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *BB20038888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lkkpl* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kaikuen* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fdxchris* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *4u2* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivanpank* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *peterkan007* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wksiu1* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tomomiwong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yy41* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *c2255c* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sheungwanken* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

hkskyline said:


> By *peterkan007* from dcfever :


Awesome photo :applause:


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *whoareu* from dcfever :


----------



## the_escapist

^^ Do you have that panorama in a higher resolution by any chance?


----------



## erbse

Magical! Photos by Andy Yeung.





































Moar? Go: 

http://www.andyyeungphotography.com/UrbanFog/

http://www.andyyeungphotography.com/UrbanJungle/


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Jason Cheung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Rainlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

the_escapist said:


> ^^ Do you have that panorama in a higher resolution by any chance?


Apologies this is the largest size available. Here is the author's page on dcfever : http://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/viewuser.php?id=203945


----------



## hkskyline

By *bird1119* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Angus_magic* from dcfever :


----------



## the_escapist

hkskyline said:


> Apologies this is the largest size available. Here is the author's page on dcfever : http://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/viewuser.php?id=203945


What a shame. Thanks for the page anyway. I'll check it out now


----------



## hkskyline

By *JBP* from dcfever :


----------



## albertobusy

from http://martinstavars.com - more images soon!


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *592487369* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ben.L* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Patton* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *秋盈* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *com444555 *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *BB20038888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkron

albertobusy said:


> from http://martinstavars.com - more images soon!


黑白照少了很多味道
没了色彩也少了很多震撼


----------



## hkskyline

By *laohaiying* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Angus_magic* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *chocolate_Bahz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kay8629* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *BB20038888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dy111373* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tlee3337 *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *terry1993201* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *forest_slam* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ben.L* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ericlei23* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mfsuen* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hklcm* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sheungwanken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hklcm* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kelvin610* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ykktangg* from dcfever :


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkron

hkskyline said:


> Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/628/6281856.html


不错的航拍！！！


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alex70200* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Fooloo* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Great Egret* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *es_valor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *niky* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hollman* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lighterjason* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *stevenau_yuk* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IFC Pano.jpg by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr










IFC1 Pano.jpg by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr










Central Mirrorball.jpg by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr










Central Little Planet.jpg by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *siukilee* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

WFS_1792 by Ethan Sung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *MichaelCHW* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kelvin610* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wwh11* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *SHN* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *whyho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *leolam0512* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lowa_sony* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Oeanhung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *akko* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *oser* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tattat44* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tonyxtan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Hong Kong Island by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Hong Kong Island by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Hong Kong Island Waking Up by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Sunrise in Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Elements Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

ICC - The Highest Building in Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

View towards New Territories Hong Kong at Sunrise by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tattat44* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Liaoxk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hylamd610* from dcfever :


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> VwyRW by Souls_Eater, on Flickr


WHOA!!!!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelho64* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *michaelkin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *50197433* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Great Egret* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *crivet* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kenfok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jim198021* from dcfever :


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr jbjelloid*









*Flickr jbjelloid*









*Flickr jbjelloid*









*Flickr jbjelloid*​


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *sky4082* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *米記* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkonghk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ringo177155 *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ringo177155* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Patton* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *rcalex* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *rcalex* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## jhung713

20161023-JKH_1204-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713

20160622-JKH_0293-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713

20160519-JKH_9920-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713

20160519-JKH_9874-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *nemo_hksar* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hylamd610* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Patton* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *c03cff* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *shmkwok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *whyho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *nokiachi *from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tomsontong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Nicofotog* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *火怪2146* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## jhung713

20161203-JKH_1359-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Patton* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

January 24, 2017

Planet ICC by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Cotton-Wool Clouds over ICC by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

ICC by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Great Egret* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *攝影一刻* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *PHILEXcolumn* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *M.L.YIP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *PHILEXcolumn* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *PHILEXcolumn* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunset at Queensway by Ming Ming, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Hong kong 1964










1964 Above TST by HT, on Flickr
^^
Construction of the Star House and the Ocean Terminal can be seen here.










1964 Shamshuipo view by HT, on Flickr










1964 Sheung Wan airview by HT, on Flickr










1964 TST Salisbury Road by HT, on Flickr
^^
Salisbury Road

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

February 5, 2017










20170205_Fei Ngo Shan by Ben Chu, on Flickr










IMG_1207 by Edison Hoang, on Flickr










The Forum by Steve Olmstead, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *archiboy* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *宇小二* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *peterboy922* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Nam Long Shan at dusk by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan at dusk by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan Road by tomosang, on Flickr

Jumbo Kingdom by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan by tomosang, on Flickr

Nam Long Shan by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hung13* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *fdxchris* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

life in the hills by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hksgbb* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hblau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kwoklerk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kay8629* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kinking* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *CarltonKKC* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *tiucc* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Harbour Cruise - Hong Kong by Dr Chester Chu, on Flickr

Star Ferry - Hong Kong by Dr Chester Chu, on Flickr

#HK #Architecture #Cityview #Skyscrapers #Sky #Highway by dtklee, on Flickr

#HK #Architecture #Skycrapers #Sky #Cityview by dtklee, on Flickr

Times Square- Causeway Bay by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Times Square- Causeway Bay by cameroonjb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wildist* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by yu yatshing, on Flickr

Untitled by yu yatshing, on Flickr

Untitled by yu yatshing, on Flickr

Untitled by yu yatshing, on Flickr

Untitled by yu yatshing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *zaigor* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *c2255c* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *cbr* from dcfever :


----------



## A Chicagoan

BLUR by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ngkwokhing* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunset Over Hong Kong Island by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Scanialau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alexngan0131* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *kenfok* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *jim198021* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *wa11777* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkgcwho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lam1117* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *c2255c* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kowloon by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

ICC at Sunset by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Sunset over Hong Kong by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr

Nightfall over Hong Kong Island by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *waddle* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkgcwho* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mkkamera* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *henrytangh* from dcfever :


----------



## Bahromovies

Amazing Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC8135 by James Dunn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset (after typhoon), Shenzhen Bay Hong Kong by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20170725-DSCF0282 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nathan Road Kowloon by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central, Hong Kong by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CIMG0251 by Ivan Harn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Night Star by Mike Hardisty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20170729-DSCF0908 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Escalating - Hongkong 31/188 by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF7163_2 by shuminlai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20170729_121235 by Martin Kalfatovic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central Harbourfront by Kimwa Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sai Wan Swimming Shed by Gad0Gad0, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20170804-DSCF1897 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Keep Running by Charisma Hon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Shenzhen Bay panorama (Hong Kong) by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

EM101455 by Jam Wong, on Flickr

EM101454 by Jam Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset Afterglow at West Kowloon, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20170804-DSCF1691 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_7468-2 by Terence Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

INTERCONNECTING BRIDGES 橋橋相連 by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

維港晨曦 by Eddy Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Owner Of A Lonely Heart by matthewsc21, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : hkdigit


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset Afterglow at Tsuen Wan Riviera Park, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

FUJI1885 - 格仔山 Checkerbox Hill, HK by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF0315 by shuminlai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

the valley by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PANO_20170910_131757 by Ricky Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

wYyYy30-10-17長衣站B出口青衣公園青衣邨巴士宜居樓過橋右salt田村上左青華苑上三支香過二支香回美景花園 by eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF6979 by Miles Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Pavel Rebrov, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Rob-Shanghai*​


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by C.H Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Filming by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fei Ngo Shan Nights ,HK by 追走 上等, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya

[url=https://flic.kr/p/V3JLtc]Hong Kong - Urban jungle by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/WaPGhE]Hong Kong by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/UZJ3oi]Hong Kong - Mong Kok by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/WdEYbc]Hong Kong - Admiralty by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/VCrT7Q]Hong Kong by mccrya, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## hkskyline

My daily Reflection, today Hong Kong reflected on a puddle ... Good night! . . . #HuaweiP10 #HuaweiP10plus #OO #Snapseed by Luisón, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2017-10-27 21.54.25.jpg by Torito Enamoradodelaluna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC04942 沙田王屋村民宅 by ArtCQQ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Xperia XZ2 by Alex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_8259 by CHUN-MING KU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Dragon's Heart...(Cathay Dragon A330-343 B-LBI) by Manuel Negrerie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

錦和橋，大埔，香港 by 张越东, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Above the Hong Kong by BRDNK.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nikon D5 AFs300mm f/4 VR Hong Kong Tsz Wan Shan Otus bakkamoena by Matthias Ip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lei Yue Mun by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF1219 by Miles Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATH1 TA2344 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Tyrat

Man Mo Tempel:


----------



## Tyrat

Blick auf die Skyline von The Peak:


----------



## Tyrat

Nachtleben rund um den Night Market:


----------



## Tyrat

Central tagsüber und abends:


----------



## Tyrat

Central abends und nachts:


----------



## Tyrat

Skyline:


----------



## Tyrat




----------



## hkskyline

Sunset at Admiralty, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

R1-03 by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tyrannosaurus Rex 暴龍 - 110618_DSF2091j by KK Hui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sails by nachomaans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Night by wilsonphoto_a, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Good morning Hong Kong. by Jellebee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central, Hong Kong by Suzanne Liu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Western Market, Historic Building, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK_Lomo800_2018Jun18and19_summicron35_m3 (32) by jleeshooting, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong rooftop views [OC] [2142x2000] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Best $3 In HK by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Montane Mansion, HK by Emiliano Trueba, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong skyline from Mid Levels on a dank and dreary day by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wan Chai Market by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Last Light Over Kowloon by Peter Myers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VA64 HR1121 @ Private Preservation by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Peter Myers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Marco Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong kong 2018 by Thaninrat Rattanaamornlert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Reclaiming Causeway Bay by martyr_67, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mongkok-5509 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

一拖多狗 by 阿 迪, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lei Yue Mun Coast Light House by Chris YK Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

reposted from reddit: View from my living room window in Hong Kong [4032x3024] [OC] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Quarry Bay Overpass Scenes by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria harbour back to Hong Kong Island by Jill Myers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset at West Kowloon, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong, China. August 2018 by Víctor M. Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

L1003379 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Chinese PLA Navy Missile Boat 772 Nanhai crossing the Mah Wan Channel, Hong Kong by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Neoplan Centroliner N4026/3 12m by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome updates! I will be starting my own thread about this awesome city... soon! :lol:hno:


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Panorama before dusk by Xiaoping98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Img569125 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

HongKong Lines by James Attree, on Flickr

Hong Kong bay by olivenoire, on Flickr

_DSC7633 ag by Michel Coutty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC3968+69+70(2) by Kar Wah Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Flea Market. Night Market by ManuN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ocean Terminal Deck at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Central, Hong Kong by doctorho, on Flickr

Hong Kong WM-6 by Steven Rendell, on Flickr

Hong Kong WM-4 by Steven Rendell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

TAI O by William Banzai7, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2018 Hong Kong Tai O Island 03 by Jefferson Soh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

THUNDER by Yankee. C, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

FAI_9615 - Kwai Chung, Hong Kong by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HongKong Estate by Suzanne Liu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sai Wan Swimming Shed by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC04942 by Jeffrey Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR Life by matthewsc21, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20180903-PANO0001-全景 by Just Noche, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

黃泥涌峽 by Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ocean Park Hong Kong by Mohammad Asif Qureshi آصف قریشی, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

07340027－01 by wazytiddy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Vallo Pooler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-2405 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Xiqu Centre 戲曲中心 - 110918_DSF2535j by KK Hui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fanling Wai Hong Kong by Ck Hui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Before the Storm by Leo Ko, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Typhoon Downed Tree by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Life goes on-IMG_1292 by camera2m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Day after super typhoon Mangkhut by Alice 2018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

West Kowloon by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mongkok(Sept)_62 by Danny Toh, on Flickr

Mongkok(Sept)_76 by Danny Toh, on Flickr

Mongkok(Sept)_74 by Danny Toh, on Flickr

Mongkok(Sept)_73 by Danny Toh, on Flickr

Mongkok(Sept)_47 by Danny Toh, on Flickr

Mongkok(Sept)_58 by Danny Toh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Grace Molteni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P9250009_RAW by kentsang66, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lion Rock Hill by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by whereisemil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Port by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HONG KONG street scene by 陈 中杰, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Sally Kaack, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Corner Paint by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Waterway by Chris Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sam Mun Tsai sunrise by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

TC8549-1_filtered-t by kenng32, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_2507 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

West Kowloon Station（MTR) by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Organised Chaos | Hong Kong by Lee Mumford, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Out and about at the Sik Sik Yuen Wong Tai Sin Temple, Hong Kong (2) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Chinese Lantern and Tian Tan Buddha statue - Ngong Ping Lantau Island Hong Kong by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Working the Food Stall, Kwun Tong by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon views from North Point. Hong Kong by Subhash Roy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Out and about in Jordan District, Hong Kong (10) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Overpass near The University of Hong Kong by Henry O'Dell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

東涌行至愉景灣 by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_7475 by Roger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B10TL 10.6m KX7724 34 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

000047600010 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

L1290518 by tak.wing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tuen Mun by oLDcaR, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mountain Street in Yau Tong by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

One day to Mongkok by Allen Shi, on Flickr

One day to Mongkok by Allen Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

org_38960355d16fc2fd_1540721154000 by Felix, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20181028_162637+41 by Kar Wah Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hotel VIC by the Harbor by Michal Porebiak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

XT2J2409 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Good morning Hong Kong by LZ775, on Flickr

Good morning Hong Kong by LZ775, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset watchers by Chi sin ******, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC00904 by Jon Chin, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr jo.sau*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr jo.sau*​


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12.8m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Star Ferry Hong Kong by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr 寶銳 高*​


----------



## hkskyline

Street Sign - Queensway by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bird at the pier by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HONG KONG Style Parma Ham by canica.hk, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

central 12.2018 by 7_70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong hot point by fu man lai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lamma Island Wide Shot by Peter Pang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

west kowloon station by 7_70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B10TL 12m-KT6491 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mural by Fredrik Rosenfors, on Flickr


----------



## hkron

i like HK !!!


----------



## hkskyline

Ocean Park Cable Car by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sea of clouds by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_1122321 by CM Yee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong. Nan Lian Garden. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

afternoon ride up the harbour by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Taxi ride to Lantau, to fly out of HKG by Andrew Breeden, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

HK-architecture-BOCHK-Bank-of-China-Building-under-construction-1988-00 by Mark Jochim, on Flickr
^^^^
*Hong Kong in 1988*


----------



## hkskyline

Preserved China Motor Bus Guy Arab V 25ft (with Metal Sections single deck body) "Hydrofoil" AD4563 - Island Vintage Bus Running Day 2019 - Cotton Tree Drive, Central by FF3170, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Snap by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Larry_INN1452 by wilsonkin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_7284 by Steven Chang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Tam, Stanley, Hong Kong Island by Didhle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ilyushin Il-96 @ VHHH by Ching Yin Yau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Happy Valley by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Day off ...Shek O ...Big Wave Bay ...Chai Wan by _falkontour_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

regommmmm by _falkontour_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC3088 by Kar Wah Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Snap in Yau Tong MTR Station, Hong Kong. by Edmund Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

觀塘 - 裕民坊 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Experience by Ross Sta-Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20190225-09-49-10-ILCE-9-FE 16-35mm F2.8 GM by eggry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sai Ying Pun by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Old banyan trees. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Marek K*​


----------



## sturman

My photo:


----------



## hkskyline

From a drone? Looks super.


----------



## sturman

^^ yeah, from a drone.


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Marek K*​


----------



## sturman




----------



## Soriehlam

edit


----------



## hkskyline

Painting Alley by pajamaqueen15, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The last moment of fruit store in old building where will be redeveloped from govrnment by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

01b by lace up, on Flickr

04a by lace up, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Garden Hill ( 嘉頓山 ) by Jack Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Hong Kong by michael.heath.photo, no Flickr





Hong Kong by Jan Löfgren, no Flickr





Hong Kong street by Tomoki Kimura, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Shops over 7/11 by Dallas K. Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20190326-Reclamation Road-802 by Steven Tyrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central, Hong Kong (April 3 2019) by LZ775, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Walk around in Hong Kong by max_the_dog98, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Arthur the Crab, deceased, Wanchai Wet Market, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by whitematter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central Hong Kong by jerrytangsk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

An Enviro500 MMC 12m of Kowloon Motor Bus posing with a preserved Volvo Olympian 11m in China Motor Bus livery by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Swoosh by Pexpix, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Fishmonger by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Signage City by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Long street by smp2165, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tamar Park by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-0752 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Guillaume Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC5244_LR_LOGO by Ray 'Wolverine' Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Bart Notermans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bag Sales by RunnyInHongKong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Valerio Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong 2019 by Andreas Klug, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4K TV by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20190509_062012 by Kar Wah Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A7204744 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset and boat by Johnson Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WesternStreet-HK-6851 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong 2019 by Andreas Klug, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Airport by James Tschudy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Big Screen, Big Movie by Johnson Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Tramways - 112 by TommyYeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Yoga Skyline by kwok lun wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR_TCL-K-Stock by Ching Yin Yau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2019 5 26 June 4th parade 07 by etan liam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IFC2 with ICC 2019 by CatCat Cat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20190726 Hong Kong by Kyle 一個旅人, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20190607_170402+09_全景1 by Kar Wah Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

R0000241 by cosmos.man, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF2133 by August Huang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lennon wall, Fortress Hill, Hong Kong by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Jonathan van Smit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A moment the city is silent by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong kong by Ruben CF, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20190802 Hong Kong 077.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alladins Cave by David Runacres, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A Butcher by car car bobo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

大埔連儂牆 by Leo Ko, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A Large scale demonstration about police violence at Hong Kong International Airport on 12 Aug 2019 by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr

A Large scale demonstration about police violence at Hong Kong International Airport on 12 Aug 2019 by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr

A Large scale demonstration about police violence at Hong Kong International Airport on 12 Aug 2019 by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

觀塘一景 by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wu Kai Sha by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong.026 by simbar36, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Qatar Cargo B777-200F A7-BFP taxiing to parking at HKG/VHHH by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Roads of Hong Kong (Outside Lai King Station) on 23 Aug 2019 by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr

Roads of Hong Kong (Outside Lai King Station) on 23 Aug 2019 by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PMQ by jerrytangsk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Dots and curves by Del, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Street Snap by Kay Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mr Bruce Lee by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Jonathan van Smit*

HK by Jonathan van Smit, no Flickr



. by Jonathan van Smit, no Flickr




Sem título by Jonathan van Smit, no Flickr




. by Jonathan van Smit, no Flickr




Sem título by Jonathan van Smit, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Jack Lloyd*

Jack Lloyd Photography, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, no Flickr




Jack Lloyd Photography, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, no Flickr




Jack Lloyd Photography, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, no Flickr




Jack Lloyd Photography, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tsim Sha Tsui Promenade by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sham Shui Po by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

HK might have the best skyline in the world but sad that a lot of people living in tiny homes.


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_0579 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK Demonstration by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

North Point District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

North Point District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

YM Increment (Yang Ming) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Watching a police briefing on Hong Kong protests by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The icon. The Star Ferry through the pier windows. Hong Kong. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong - China by morome7e, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kwun Tong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tsuen Wan, October 2019 by cesar harada, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20191006_184403 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NP 360 + The Giant Buddha, Lantau Island, Hong Kong (2) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6 Oct 2019 anti mask ban_35 by Etan Liam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2019-10-06 at 02.15.41(3) by H Sinica, on Flickr

2019-10-06 by H Sinica, on Flickr

2019-10-06 at 02.15.42(8) by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK Protests 2019 - Political Graffiti by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cry for Freedom by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wong Chuk Hang, Hong Kong #hk by truptinilange, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

No China Extradiction! by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr

No China Extradiction! by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P1120121 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK-3012 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_2532 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Pray for Redemption by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6B93 WG7574 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P1120420 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1120426 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1120451 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1120338 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1120345 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1120377 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Stranded in a jungle of houses by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF0111 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

鯉魚門 - Lei Yue Mun by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Chungking Mansions by zsiga667, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

China。Hong Kong by Luis Sun, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Checkboard Hill, Lok Fu, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Mo Shan by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Not going my way! Hong Kong. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

行政長官答問會 The Chief Executive's Question and Answer Session (2019.10.17) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ma On Shan (馬鞍山) by tommylkm2005, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

17:6 Panorama, Ping Shan, Kolwoon Bay, Kolwoon, Hong Kong by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-7419 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lippo Center and BOC Tower, Hong Kong 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cruise Ship, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by 张越东, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Mark Gartland, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *Man chak* from 500px.com






































​


----------



## hkskyline

香港・長洲 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

By *Gaby Clisa* from 500px.com



















​


----------



## hkskyline

2 Nov 2019 Emergency call _03 by Etan Liam, on Flickr

2 Nov 2019 Emergency call _05 by Etan Liam, on Flickr

2 Nov 2019 Emergency call _04 by Etan Liam, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Hong Kong by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Scott Hsu, on Flickr












​


----------



## hkskyline

_DSF5760 by HoHo Lin, on Flickr

_DSF5755 by HoHo Lin, on Flickr

_DSF5748 by HoHo Lin, on Flickr

_DSF5746 by HoHo Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset Peak by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

FIVE DEMANDS, NOT ONE LESS - Flash mob protest in Pedder Street, Central by KWAN9LEE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Protests (November 11) by Katherine Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WhatsApp Image 2019-11-12 at 01.10.42(4) by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

It is just sad what is going on in HK. When will the violence end?


----------



## hkskyline

lovecities888 said:


> It is just sad what is going on in HK. When will the violence end?


When the government starts listening to the people and reign in on the out-of-control police.


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_1889 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1130664 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11.13 Hong Kong Protest in Central by Ka Wing Chan, on Flickr

11.13 Hong Kong Protest in Central by Ka Wing Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Pig (grafitti, not the man) by Mark Kortum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong protest poster by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

It is mainly the rioters that is causing the chaos and destruction and not the police. Maybe China should just not allow HK to have their own system anymore. Lol!


----------



## hkskyline

HK Peak Tower #4 by Duncan Strathie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_2248 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hung Hom Ferry Terminal, Hong Kong. by Rick Massey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bricks and Temple Street by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bag O’Fish by Dallas Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

We sell duck feet by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon by Elina Lex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF1892 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

DSCF1896 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

DSCF1872 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Leica M9 Snapshot by Leung Ching Yau Alex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

People are not afraid of death by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IFC Lunch with you by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

191130132203_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Jamia Mosque by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MTR-Hong Kong by Edmond Chau, on Flickr

Good morning Hong Kong by LZ775, on Flickr

IMG_8259 by CHUN-MING KU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12m-WM3881 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P1150502 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr

P1150592 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tram by Anson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

妙高台 (Miu Ko Toi) by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Remaining protest posters, Diamond Hill, Hong Kong by chailey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

0035-24 by redefined0307, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wong Tai Sin by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Miranda Ruiter, on Flickr

20190816 Hong Kong 280 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

hong kong harbour by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_3019 by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Protest wall at the Hong Kong Science Park by chailey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Taylor Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wu Kai Sha sea of cloud by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0219-Pano by 小影, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

King's Park Hill, Yau Ma Tei by 小影, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF9702 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF9775 by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

K11 MUSEA - HONG KONG [2] by Dawin Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_3307R by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Jan 11 2018_1250749 by alexsethalex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2020.01.10 Central by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20190119-001023-A7RM2 by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Mo Shan by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise-2410 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K280UD With Salvador Caetano City Gold CD550 Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

參觀西九文化區 Visit to West Kowloon Cultural District (2020.01.13) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong protest graffiti by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr

Untitled by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ping On Ointment Co. Ltd by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon from Lugard Road by Brad Lucak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Infinity City #10 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

St. Regis Hotel, Wanchai, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

紅耳鵯 Pycnonotus jocosus by 80docman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kappo Rin. 凜割烹 Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Lam Nature Education Trail by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0375 by 小影, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF1060 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CMB Tilling-Stevens K5LA7 8.4m [4943,PRIVATE,1] by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

行政長官答問會 The Chief Executive's Question and Answer Session (2020.01.16) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kai Tak by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 200 MMC 10.7m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A little heaven by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-TingKauBridge-8423 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Marc-Olivier FILHOL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF2603 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Noint Point by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_4233RR by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF2693 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ma On Shan by Chris YK Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## pannixilin

Vintage Hong Kong


----------



## christos-greece

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Transfer by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Mo Shan by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF2810 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour-2020228 by LarryChan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Joonas Huhtamäki, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Feb2020-9 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_4887r by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fruit Stall Mural, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_9645 by Terence Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong and the old Kai Tak Airport runway by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HongKongHarbour-7543 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nikon FE2 - Nikon 24/2.8 Ai-S - Portra 400 - Img11 by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Day Star - Star Ferry (A4041) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset Peak by Bobby N., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_7294 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Re-Edit Print April 2020 3 by Bryon Lippincott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise at Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

B-LNR by Ching Yin Yau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Marc-Olivier FILHOL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Whampoa 2020 by Ryan Tse, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

girl on the ferry by Ilya Kazarinov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fleeting moment at dawn from Tai Mo Shan by LarryChan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Malaysia Airlines A330-300 9M-MTJ landing HKG/VHHH by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Uni-Perfect - Evergreen (IMO: 9202182) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Maserati, Ghibli / Porsche, 993 Cabriolet, Ting Kau Bridge, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cape D&#x27;aguilar by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Coronavirus free Hong Kong . Social Distsncing 301 😜. #Hongkong #Centralpier #IFC #aia #ferriswheel #hongkongobservationwheel by Jamal Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ku6118 by bennys photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Covid-19 Signage, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK street-04385 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong | Aberdeen by Chris Wevers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20200412_192655 The night at Castle Peak Road, Green Dragon Head by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A wonderful evening before sunset on Friday 15/5/2020 by LarryChan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

X01H9141 by Kingston Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF4024 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF1595 by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cloudy morning at Harbour waterfront by qingxian guo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Towards Junk Bay, Hong Kong by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Metro-Cammell EMU by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0114 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mercedes - Benz, 280S, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## benKen




----------



## hkskyline

DSCF2047 by WinG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

200515173216_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Museum of Art by YYJ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

El Fotografía En Los Tiempos del Covid19 by Ka Lok, Edward NG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Foggy city by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

From 
*香港蘋果日報
























*


----------



## hkskyline

20200527-DSC07227 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

香港黑警

Hong Kong police


*







*


----------



## hkskyline

The zigzag. by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise (Ham Tin Wan) by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0160 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Alley Art - Dragon by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Style by LOGAN W, on Flickr

童心-連結彼此 Connect with each other by Charles chan, on Flickr

MAN NL262_HU6297_2 by hans-johnson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

EMD G12 Diesel Locomotive by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong commute by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF2234 by hoho_simon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC01870 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

*














*


----------



## benKen




----------



## hkskyline

Skyline of Hongkong by Dennis Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20200604_203114 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

People in +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Solar Star - Star Ferry (Black and White) (IMO: 5333335) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

200604192504_A7s by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nikon D750 (033) &amp; Nikon 105/2.5 Ai-S - Hong Kong by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## benKen




----------



## hkskyline

Still life by Alan kwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Victoria Harbor by Stanley wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from the mountain by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bus parking lot at Kuai Chun container terminal by qingxian guo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

鳳凰山 Lantau Peak by Sunny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Top night view of worldwide by Alex Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hung Hom, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KU6118 @ rt 89C by UZ9672, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_6794 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Weather | Double Rainbow 6.56pm 16th June 2020 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

期待 by YUN SANG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Peak - Walk downhill from the Peak down Barker Road to May Road by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sai Wan Pier Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Lam Chung Reservoir Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun Down in Kowloon by Dallas Sanders, on Flickr

View from the rooftop by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr

Untitled by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The View from Kowloon Peak by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Solar Eclipse in Hong Kong by Charlie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Evening at Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20200621 - Xpan - Ektar -1-s by Terence Yam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Walled City #19 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise-9614 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *M.L.YIP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Evening at Ma Wan Chung, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tom_Hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *huikaning* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Horai Bridge - Wan Hai Lines (IMO: 9515620) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Tam Country Park by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * fred316* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_6318r by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * andyyue* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset afterglow at Wan Chai, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *fred316* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset at Jardin Lookout in Hong Kong by LarryChan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

0200820_001016 by qingxian guo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_6478R by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Lion Rock by Jay Lao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WV5040_171_Offside_Custom_Aug20 by bril.hyh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Rhythm of covid 19 by 維欣 胡, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Yau Ma Tei｜Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei｜Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *jackywwh2* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *微塵* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Pano by Mabel Hui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

藍屋 Blue House by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_6540r by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

曾大屋 (Tsang Tai Uk | Hong Kong) by PM Tsoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

馬灣舊村 by Vic Tsui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Masked world by Kenneth Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF0119 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

一平 (Yick Ping Factory) by Lien pin-sen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Beautiful sunset by kman L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Quarry Bay, Hong Kong by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Like an RC Boat by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Panoramic View of HongKong by Alvis Chui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central Soho District HK by Freedomwalker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Culture - The Weather .-. Heavy Rain, Violent Thunderstorms + Typhoons, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0265 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Tramways 139 (Farmers Union - Greek Style) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Shek Lei｜Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tom_Hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Cheung Chau. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fireboat 1 Elite by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tom_Hung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *huikaning* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

月色 by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

YWC01445 by Simon Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Min357020Oct11 - 44 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_1878 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12.8m-WZ5474 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *f.64* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *微塵* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

62+8002_VV02 by Wilson Ng 0216, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A7_09817 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *knnk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

&quot;one saturday night&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *logword* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

XA3632_290A by Wesley Lung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Glass by Isah J, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *JackywhWong * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

觀塘。 by Kyle 一個旅人, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

豪華餅店 by Lien pin-sen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-5577 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

俯瞰西貢 by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Scooter Parking by cowyeow, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Season of Hairy crab by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr

Season of Hairy crab by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mido Cafe, Hong Kong by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *alta2012 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Nikon F100 (R012A) &amp; Nikkor-N.C 24/2.8 - Kodak Portra 400 - Img15 - Hong Kong by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Street Project, North Point by Irvine Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0011 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Kwun Tong Ferry by FeiAlive, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0368 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SDIM0157 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *M.L.YIP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Lamma Island commute by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ah Kai Shan by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Jardine&#x27;s Lookout by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_3487 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *csl600d* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

LY301391 by Running Man Athletic Club, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Xiqu Centre, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SDIM0445 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Past, Present and Future by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC03163 by KP3357 Transport Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fishes in Bags by Dallas Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *YK2011* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *藍雨洋* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

CX B77W B-HNR @ CX391 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *fred316* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

broken clouds over the ICC &amp; IFC Hong Kong by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

210510153541_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

City under the Cloud by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The West Kowloon Cultural District and ICC, the tallest building in Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

210518112213_GR3 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bronica EC-TL (R001b) &amp; Nikkor-H.C 75/2.8 - Kodak Portra 400 - Img10 - Hong Kong by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Tramways 8 (Largest Double-Decker Tram Fleet) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Rainy Day at Wan Chai by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *M.L.YIP* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

SDIM1068 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Looking Forward by johnshlau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

中港城 by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ToYoTravel MAN A95 ND363F 12M With Gemliang MAN Lion&#x27;s City DD Open-Top bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20201116_170929 by FeiAlive, on Flickr

IMG_20201116_172700 by FeiAlive, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

mixed feelings by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SDIM0160 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0249-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *s9604956* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Metro-Cammell EMU by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

&quot;夜香江 Hong Kong night&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lion Rock by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ha Fa Shan by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CRRC Nanjing Puzhen Phase V LRV by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PANO0001_1 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ha Fa Shan by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong International Airport by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Impression of +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lin Fa temple. Tai Hang. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PANO0001-全景-4 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong &amp; Whampoa Dock 34m Passenger Ferry by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0322 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Reflexology by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

D5-6457 by Spencer poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Buildings - Misc. Buildings, all Designs, all Purposes, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Royal Caribbean cruise ship by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_MG_6275_1 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Avenue of Stars at Sunset by Ben Dixon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise from room 111-20. Ritz Carlton by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Ocean Terminal Deck, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong District - Tsuen Wan, People, The Streets, Traffic, Buildings + Daily Life, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Impression of +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR Light Rail 1135 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0521 by lingtszhin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Slowly does it by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PANO0001-全景-2 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

a74 foca 5cm f1.9 前期DSC03410 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Save Woody, Jessie and Giraffe by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VH07 by Ricky Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

L1000859 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

High Junk Peak, Hong Kong by Sherman Lai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

&quot;Hong Kong today...&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By ken.ken from dcfever


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge by Alex Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC03207 by nickson555_2.0, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_MG_4205 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

L1030066-HDR by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Approach Lighting System by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0009 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Dried Good and Grocery Store by YY Ma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Loxia 25mm f2.4 by Stanley wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-4040 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20220217201740_第五波疫情_明愛醫院_AIR2S_ by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Evening at Tai O, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tsingma Bridge in the Night by joe lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HongKong 香港 (220429)ir by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Castle Peak Hiking Trails by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cross Bay Link, Tseung Kwan O, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

R0002577 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0865-全景 by lingtszhin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8910-09 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Cityscape by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

a74 samyang 35 2.8_DSC05573 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

視察東鐵綫過海段金鐘站及會展站 Visit to Admiralty and Exhibition Centre Stations of East Rail Line Cross-Harbour Extension (6.5.2022) by 立法會 Legislative Council, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

紅磡站 by bento.memories, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from the ground by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Rainy Night at Causeway Bay, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

High Island Reservoir by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC2511 by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *csl600d* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Pyramid Hill by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

飛鵝山 Kowloon Peak by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Checkerboard Hill by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

L1020828 by Jeffrey Egg, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hhy1552 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Z6 Z 40 2_DSC_1038 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ping Che by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20220423-171544-A7RM4-HDR by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * lam1117 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Jardine House - detail by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Harbour Lugard Road, Night by Benh LIEU SONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

M+ by Kelven Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong [email protected] by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HongKong 香港 (220617)i13 by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Wet Market by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## shermanlee

nice life view


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) 12m ATENU1603 @ 1A by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

220625182418_GR3 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Safe Harbour by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

nex7 olympus xa2 35 3.5 _DSC00359 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

西高山High West,Hong Kong by kman L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Gorgeous commute home by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sigma 16-28mm f2.8 dg dn by Stanley wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

M+ Museum. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * andyip2002 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled_Panorama-3 昂船洲 by Alan Pong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Mo Shan by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20220728-174753-A7RM4 by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0047 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

EOSR6596 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset Generation Shoot by Shäng Dì, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *RonaldYM * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

CENTURION and TWINKLING STAR by Patrick Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ex.KMB Leyland Olympian 11m with Walter Alexander Type RX Bodywork Under Private Reservation by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Star Ferry Pier, TST by James Joshua Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sai Wan Ho, Hong Kong by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

🌞 🌝 by Callery Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ting Kau Beach | Hong Kong by Keanu Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *st.rexie* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By * skyline0838 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

Star Ferry Pier, TST by James Joshua Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Toyota, Rumion, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mercedes Benz Unimog Road Rail Vehicle by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HongKong 香港 (221025)i13p by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MMM_9145L by Marvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR Light Rail 1144 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * ykchoy * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

< 生意好呀 / HK Pattern > - Wan Chai at October 2022 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

221029161243_A7r2 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mercedes Benz Unimog Road Rail Vehicle by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunset-0212 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Yau Kee Hop. A grade 3 listed building. The shop sells wine, rice and preserved dry fruits. Situated at 1 Queen’s Road West. by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

221029162844_A7 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lamma Island - Mo Tat Wan by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from the rooftop by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_6427 by JohnnyLai.MT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

< 生意好呀 / HK Pattern > - Mongkok at November 2022 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## hkskyline

Market by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sham Shui Po (深水埗) black and white street photography by Tjongjohn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

nikon zfc 宮崎19mm f8__DSC0625 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * R.HAR * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

People in +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Across to Wanchai by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_1386 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By * 艾斯亞 * from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

西九龍的夕陽與藍調 by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

M9P MS OPTICS 50 1.3 SILM_L1013276 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Impression of +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC3431 by Ivan Lau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_9313 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20221218_180931 by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

221221142628_A7s by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

EOSR8224 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC04136 by nickson555_2.0, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

gfx 50R canon ef 50 1.4 _DSCF5675 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Martet by lai king yin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Peak - sunset by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from the bridge by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------

